# Sticky  The real and complete story - Does Windows defragment your SSD?



## JMH3143

> There has been a LOT of confusion around Windows, SSDs (hard drives), and whether or not they are getting automatically defragmented by automatic maintenance tasks in Windows.
> 
> There's a general rule of thumb or statement that "defragging an SSD is always a bad idea." I think we can agree we've all heard this before. We've all been told that SSDs don't last forever and when they die, they just poof and die. SSDs can only handle a finite number of writes before things start going bad. This is of course true of regular spinning rust hard drives, but the conventional wisdom around SSDs is to avoid writes that are perceived as unnecessary.


The real and complete story - Does Windows defragment your SSD? - Scott Hanselman


----------



## JimE

Probably a better fit in the Hard drive board: Hard Drive Support


----------



## WereBo

Done and made 'Sticky' :wink:


----------



## JMH3143

WereBo said:


> Done and made 'Sticky' :wink:


Thank you!

:smile:


----------



## jimscreechy

Exceptional


----------

